# AM21 not supported by D* for the THR22!



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Just talked to D* retention about the THR22.
They said that the AM21 is not supported by the THR22 at this time, and they don't know when it will support it.
I had called to confirm my order for the THR22 and the AM21 as I wanted to make sure that the installer came out with both units.
I talked to retention about it and he confirmed that the THR22 does not support the AM21 at this time, and the system would not allow him to order the AM21 with my THR22.
I canceled my order as I need OTH.
So much for D* HD TiVo.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

All the early testers over at DBSTALK say that the AM21 works with the new Tivo and even allows full OTA channel scanning.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

It may work, but they said that they do not support it at this time and could not order it with the THR22.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I also told the retention person that the THR22 was beta tested with the AM21, but she insisted that the system would not allow them to order the AM21 with the THR22 at this time, and If I wanted one, that I would have to buy it from an outside supplier.


----------



## leres (Jun 1, 2001)

I ordered an AM21N from Amaz0n on Friday for $45 shipped.

I also was able to decline professional installation. My THR22 has "shipped" but I don't have a tracking number from DirecTV yet...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

It works. You can order one from Solid Signal or other DirecTV dealers if DirecTV is being stupid about it.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi lizdog911,
Yes, I know it does work. It is just the fact that D* is being such a jerk about it. 
It is like they are trying to make the release fail before it gets off the ground.
They tried to push one of their DVR's on me and told me that I could get the AM21 with one of them.
Just makes me mad that the original CSR that I ordered the THR22 told me that the order was place with the AM21. I hate being lied to. 
Glad that I made the followup call to confirm that everything would be "on the truck" when the installer showed up.
I told them that I wasn't about to sign up for another 24 month commitment without getting the AM21 with the receiver.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I think you should cut them some slack. After all, the THR22 only became available on 3 days ago.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> I think you should cut them [DirecTV] some slack. After all, the THR22 only became available on 3 days ago.


Absolutely!!

After all, since it was Tivo that determined the features for the THR22, DirecTV is learning just as we are what this new unit can and cannot do. It's just as new to DirecTV as it is to us. It will take DirecTV some time to learn some of the minor fine points, like whether the THR22 can do off-the-air with the AM21, or not. After all, there are only seven people in the continental United States who use OTA; this is such a minor issue that DirecTV simply hasn't had time to get up to speed. I mean they never even _heard_ of the THR22 until three days ago!

People are being totally unreasonable in their expectations that DirecTV would know anything about this Tivo-designed THR22.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> I think you should cut them some slack. After all, the THR22 only became available on 3 days ago.


While normally I would agree with your statement, this has been in the works since 2008. D* KNEW it was coming. It was leaked that it was in the final stages over a month ago.

D* has NO EXCUSE for the CSRs not being up to speed on this release.

I could forgive an "I don't know, let me find out for you"....but an out and out lie is just plain wrong.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

dirk1843 said:


> While normally I would agree with your statement, this has been in the works since 2008. D* KNEW it was coming. It was leaked that it was in the final stages over a month ago.
> 
> D* has NO EXCUSE for the CSRs not being up to speed on this release.
> 
> I could forgive an "I don't know, let me find out for you"....but an out and out lie is just plain wrong.


But it's not uncommon, unfortunately. The CSR don't know everything (or most things) about products they've sold for 5 years.

And the idea of 'let me find out for you', well, that's not going to happen. CSRs are graded by metrics such as average call length. They aren't going to keep you on the phone any longer than they have to. It's the nature of a call center and how they work.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm not making excuses for anybody. The CSRs have a hard enough time supporting their own products, and the vast majority have never dealt with the Tivo-based DVRs. I'm just saying that it make take awhile for the training to ripple through the masses. And even then we'll still see wrong answers, just like always. That's why we're here


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

The CSRs have all information available to them in the computer they are sitting in front of when they take calls. I agree that they have no excuse for not being up to speed for this product release or as a matter of fact, any other product. You really don't believe that most of the CSRs help comes from memory, do you? They are constantly looking up info while they talk to any customer.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Davisadm said:


> The CSRs have all information available to them in the computer they are sitting in front of when they take calls. I agree that they have no excuse for not being up to speed for this product release or as a matter of fact, any other product. You really don't believe that most of the CSRs help comes from memory, do you? They are constantly looking up info while they talk to any customer.


I'm sure they have all sorts of information at their fingertips. Perhaps too much information. If they truly knew how to use all of that information, they would never give out incorrect answers. Yet they still do. Let's face it, some CSRs are great and some are not. Some go the extra mile, and some do not.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Apparently Wil forgot to include the sarcasm tag.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

Just seems strange about the CSRs being so clueless about their product.

Most of us here know their core product as least as well or better than they do....and it is a hobby for us, they work in it 40 hours a week.

Just the rubbing off should make them experts!!!

>rant mode off<

LOL


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I would have thought that retention would have known more about the THR-22 release than the CSR's.
They told me that there was no way that they could provide the AM21 with the THR-22 as the computer would not let then order one with the TiVo box.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Received my THR22's yesterday and got them up and running.
Called D* and was able to order 2 AM21's. They will be here Wednesday. Was also able to order another remote control for the THR22
Am guessing that when I originally talked to the CSR's, that the box was so new that they didn't have any good information on what accessories were available or the process for getting the AM21's.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Good to hear, Bobcat!


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

My AM21's arrived today!
Thanks D* for getting them out of the warehouse and to fedex so quickly!
litzdog911, Do you have, or are you going to get a THR22? Don't see it on your brag list.
Were you a beta tester of these?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

BOBCAT said:


> ....
> litzdog911, Do you have, or are you going to get a THR22? Don't see it on your brag list.
> Were you a beta tester of these?


Probably not. I've got a couple of SD DirecTivos on some old TVs, but all of my HD stuff is DirecTV DVRs with Whole Home DVR sharing. No way I could live without that anymore.


----------

